# Maquina de un solo uso



## capitanp (Jun 14, 2011)

Maquina de un solo uso


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 14, 2011)

Por loco que parezca yo una vez estuve ayudando a un proyecto que hacia exactamente eso... 

En la mineria moderna se requiere que los explosivos detonen en ciertos tiempos muy especificos para lograr la mejor fragmentacion del mineral, asi que el diseño fue un detonador con un microcontrolador, todos los microcontroladores recibian la secuencia de detonacion y con la señal adecuada se cargaban e iniciaban la explosion en secuencia...


----------



## ernestogn (Jun 14, 2011)

*the Suicidal Pic!*, que nombre para una banda de musica electronica emo

lamentablemente esta tambien es una maquina de un unico uso....






c


----------

